# 3 pastis sinon rien



## da capo (7 Juin 2009)

Est-ce la quantité nécessaire et suffisante pour passer au bar et y trouver un semblant de plaisir ?

Qu'importe. J'invite ici tous les lecteurs posteurs avinés (ou plus si affinité) à venir déblatérer.
Le sujet ? aucun.
L'intérêt ? aucun.

Ca devrait suffire.

Soufflez dans le ballon avant pour être sûr de ne pas confondre avec un fil technique


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Est-ce la quantité nécessaire et suffisante pour passer au bar et y trouver un semblant de plaisir ?



*Du GHB*
sinon rien


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir Chef,
Un ptit jaune et des olives stp
Tiens ya degun ici
Qu'est-ce que te racontes?

edit:ah Salut Pur fils de la sagesse, je t' avais pas vu


----------



## boodou (7 Juin 2009)

Compter au minimum une bouteille de bon vin par convive pour un dîner entre amis.
Au minimum. 
En deçà, c'est mesquin.

In Vino Veritas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> (...) In Vino Veritas


Hum... ça dépend du nombre d'apéros avant.


-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Du GHB*
> sinon rien


C'est pas un peu violent pour commencer la soirée ?


----------



## estcethomas (7 Juin 2009)

ça je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que c'est un fil qui va finir avec 500 pages! 
Pourquoi? Parce qu'il n'a absolument aucun intérêt, et il faut bien le reconnaitre: c'est les meilleurs!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juin 2009)

En tout cas on est pas volé sur la marchandise, comme promis, le fil n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Est-ce la quantité nécessaire et suffisante pour passer au bar et y trouver un semblant de plaisir ?
> 
> Qu'importe. J'invite ici tous les lecteurs posteurs avinés (ou plus si affinité) à venir déblatérer.
> Le sujet ? aucun.
> ...


Le pastis ?!...
C'est dégueulasse !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> En tout cas on est pas volé sur la marchandise, comme promis, le fil n'a aucun intérêt.



Parce qu'il en fallait un?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ça je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je sens que c'est un fil qui va finir avec 500 pages!



Tu sens pas bon... tu n'as pas l'odorat : çà ne tiendra jamais 500 pages


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu sens pas bon... tu n'as pas l'odorat : çà ne tiendra jamais 500 pages



je parie pour 3 pages, pas plus


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2009)

T'as cafté chez lamoque ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

Pas besoin :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Là, maintenant, je suis à jeun.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as cafté chez lamoque ?



Ed est en vacances ?


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je parie pour 3 pages, pas plus



ah ouai? moi j'te les fais à moi tout seul les 500 pages!!!:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juin 2009)

Euh, y aura du _ban _avant


----------



## luxlumen (8 Juin 2009)

qqun a essayé les inhalations de pastis ??
moi j'aime bien et vous


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> ah ouai? moi j'te les fais à moi tout seul les 500 pages!!!:rateau:




Petit exercice de mathématiques



À raison d'un message toutes les trois heures et une minute (1), combien faudrait-il de temps à estcethomas pour remplir cinq cent pages de vingt messages ? (2)​

À vos calculatrices


(1) : histoire d'éviter l'ajout au post précedent
(2) : pour ceux qui affichent 40 messages par page, cela vous fera 250 pages d'un extrême intérêt​


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Petit exercice de mathématiques
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 ans 5 mois 26 jours 22h 40min et 12 sec.


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> 3 ans 5 mois 26 jours 22h 40min et 12 sec.



Maintenant que le premier résultat est tombé


Combien de temps pourra-t-il jouir d'un tel exploit avant la fin du monde annoncée pour le 21 12 2012 ?


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2009)

Stoppons le temps au moment ou je commence l'écriture de ce message :
08 Juin 2009 14:42:27

16j 11h 38min et 21s


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> 3 ans 5 mois 26 jours 22h 40min et 12 sec.



j'aurai alors 21 ans, 8 mois, 10 jours, et je vous épargne les minutes et les secondes...
ça va venir vite!


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2009)

Ok
Salut maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2009)

Là
maintenant
je 
suis
toujours
à
jeun.




Oh
pardon.



Je 
croyais
être
dans
le 
mini
tsointsoin.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Le pastis ?!...
> C'est dégueulasse !...



Mieux vaut un bon rhum, ça c'est sûr... :love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Là
> maintenant
> je
> suis
> ...


Ca en devient fatiguant.
Faut toujours tout t'expliquer&#8230;

mini tchoutchou
Tu écris à l'envers pour le
Faux Ponk !


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

bon ok je m'incline c'est bien partie pour trois pages...


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2009)

Mais nan&#8230;
À chaque message qui s'intercalera avec tes 9998 posts restant à montrer le meilleur de ta matière grise, tu gagnes 3h01 de répit avant la fin d'un monde&#8230;
Ne gâche pas cette occasion de donner au monde vieillissant, celui qui court jusqu'au 20 décembre de dans trois ans, une promesse d'avenir de l'internet.
Car ce n'est pas le tout de s'essuyer avec des fenêtres, faut-il encore avoir des verres propres&#8230;


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

pfiou je fais fort là! Seulement 24 minutes entres les deux messages! Mais ça va être assez chiant 500 pages ou je racontes ma vie, pour moi, mais aussi et surtout pour vous!


----------



## tirhum (8 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> pfiou je fais fort là! Seulement 24 minutes entres les deux messages! Mais ça va être assez chiant 500 pages ou je racontes ma vie, pour moi, mais aussi et surtout pour vous!


Une seule solution...


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Une seule solution...



intéressant! je pense que je vais aller y faire un tour!


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as cafté chez lamoque ?





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas besoin :rateau:




Que voulez vous que je vous dise ? Force est d'avouer que les sujets les moins intéressants sont souvent ceux qui "fonctionnent" le mieux. C'est comme ca. Au moins, ca les occupe...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2009)

Ouais, mais là... quand même....

Enfin moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Une seule solution...


J'en ai une autre.
15 jours de ban.


----------



## NED (9 Juin 2009)

¡ &#670;&#633;nnn&#477;q..&#633;&#477;&#305;&#613;,p s&#305;&#647;s&#592;d np &#647;&#477;&#607;&#607;&#477;,1 &#477;&#633;o&#596;u&#477; ¡ b&#633;&#592;
:rateau:


----------



## Lamégère (9 Juin 2009)

Moi ce que j'en dis, c'est que l'apéro c'est bien, le vin en mangeant aussi et le digestif est impératif avec un goût prononcé pour le Génépi  (yen a qui connaissent mes limites mais ils se tairons sinon...)
Et éventuellement un café rallongé si le digestif à du mal à passer mais là ça devient limite quand même


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Moi ce que j'en dis, c'est que l'apéro c'est bien, le vin en mangeant aussi et le digestif est impératif avec un goût prononcé pour le Génépi  (yen a qui connaissent mes limites mais ils se tairons sinon...)
> Et éventuellement un café rallongé si le digestif à du mal à passer mais là ça devient limite quand même



le tout couronné d'une galette dans le cas de Mackie


----------



## Lamégère (9 Juin 2009)

Ca arrive... Des fois...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

A chaque fois


----------



## Lamégère (9 Juin 2009)

De toute façon la jeunesse actuelle ne contient plus rien... Que des p'tits joueurs...

Enfin j'dis ça...


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> De toute façon la jeunesse actuelle ne contient plus rien... Que des p'tits joueurs...
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça...



alors là ça c'est pas vrai!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> alors là ça c'est pas vrai!



Ptain, c'est vrai que c'est bientôt les vacances scolaire !... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est vrai que c'est bientôt les vacances scolaire !... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


oui! et en plus cette année elles durent 3 mois! je te raconte pas les mines que je vais me mettre!


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est vrai que c'est bientôt les vacances scolaire !... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Arf merde Avec en plus le lot de nuisible qui va débarquer parce que pôpa môman auront offert un mac pour fêter l'obtention du bac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Du BEPC !!! Un mac pour le bac, c'est juste chez les pauvres.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, c'est vrai que c'est bientôt les vacances scolaire !... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



L'occasion pour s'acheter un Cahier de Vacances et revoir les règles de base de l'orthographe!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Demande lui qu'il te prenne un précis de typographie en faisant les courses !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2009)

J'ai entendu comme un "blaoOOoong" du type ne voyant pas le poteau qu'il vient de se prendre dans la tronche&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2009)

c'était donc ça Ce bruit qui résonne encore dans ma Tête? 

Je pensais que c'était un effet du pastis frelaté....:rose:


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Du BEPC !!! Un mac pour le bac, c'est juste chez les pauvres.


Chuuuuut.
Elle en a un depuis bien avant ça.

Mais c'est la faute de son père.





(quant à lui.. il me dépasse déjà presque !)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Ah ça... Les gosses de riches...


----------



## Craquounette (10 Juin 2009)

Ca boit du pastis les gosses de riche ? :mouais:

Je les imaginais plutôt fan de sucre glace


----------



## mado (10 Juin 2009)

Ouais.
Faut que je demande une augmentation de la pension alimentaire.

(k)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------




Craquounette a dit:


> Ca boit du pastis les gosses de riche ? :mouais:
> 
> Je les imaginais plutôt fan de sucre glace





Comme je te le disais par ailleurs, je ne m'autoriserai à leur donner que du Casa.
Par respect pour leur père.


Même s'il m'en a fait baver, je l'adore, et c'est un père exemplaire :love:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Même s'il m'en a fait baver, je l'adore, et c'est un père exemplaire :love:



Toi... T'as vraiment besoin d'une augmentation de la pension


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

mado a dit:


> Chuuuuut.
> Elle en a un depuis bien avant ça.


 
Le BEMAC c'est avant le BEPC maintenant ?
Si ça change tout le temps aussi...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si ça change tout le temps aussi...




Tant que le pastis vient de Marseille.
Et les glaçons du frigo


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ah ça... Les gosses de riches...



les gosses de riches ils se bourrent la gueule au champagne et au whisky vieux de 15 ans!
Et ils se shootent avec de la coke puisqu'ils ont l'argent pour...


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> les gosses de riches ils se bourrent la gueule au champagne et au whisky vieux de 15 ans!
> Et ils se shootent avec de la coke puisqu'ils ont l'argent pour...



Mais oui, c'est ça...

Et les gosses de pauvres ils se font des rails de farine avec leur carte de bus parce qu'ils ne sont pas prêts d'avoir une CB...

Et s'ils saignent du nez c'est parce qu'ils se sont pris un bourre-pif, pas parce qu'ils ont pourri leur cloison nasale en sniffant trop souvent...

Et...


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Mais oui, c'est ça...
> 
> Et les gosses de pauvres ils se font des rails de farine avec leur carte de bus parce qu'il ne se pas prêt d'avoir une CB...
> 
> ...



personnellement je n'ai jamais vue un gosse de 16 sans tune se payer un rail de coke... Par contre à Passy ça y va!


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2009)

16 ans ? C'est pas l'âge légal pour commencer à travailler ?

Et n'oublie pas que certains font même des pré-apprentissage ! A 14 ans, pré-apprenti dans le commerce, c'est pas beau ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

da capo a dit:


> 16 ans ? C'est pas l'âge légal pour commencer à travailler ?
> 
> Et n'oublie pas que certains font même des pré-apprentissage ! A 14 ans, pré-apprenti dans le commerce, c'est pas beau ça ?


Laisse tomber, dis lui d'aller se faire foutre, ça ira plus vite  

L'esprit, y'a rien à faire, ça s'achète pas.


----------



## da capo (11 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Laisse tomber, dis lui d'aller se faire foutre, ça ira plus vite
> 
> L'esprit, y'a rien à faire, ça s'achète pas.



Bon, ben si c'est un ancien modo accessoirement grand et costaud qui le demande :


"va te faire foutre !"


_Ceci dit, tant qu'il est ici, il est pas ailleurs... enfin, j'espère : j'ai pas vérifié._


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> les gosses de riches ils se bourrent la gueule au champagne et au whisky vieux de 15 ans!
> Et ils se shootent avec de la coke puisqu'ils ont l'argent pour...



Ouais, et ils se prennent une bonne mandale en rentrant avec interdiction de sortir tout le reste des vacances aussi.


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juin 2009)

çà sent le vécu


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà sent le vécu



Non, mais ça le sentira dans 4 ans si ça arrive


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

Ca sent le subi, alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Planquez-vous, y'a Nephou qui ferme&#8230;


Celui là, je le fermerai une fois dans un état compatible avec son pauvre esprit&#8230; _by Nephou_


----------

